# Richtiges Hosting gesucht



## achterbahnfreak (16. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Kleingewerbe, bei dem ich Webseiten für verschiedene Kunden (Privatpersonen & kleine bis mittelgroße Unternehmen) erstelle.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Lösung für das Hosting. Sämtliche Webseiten (meistens basierend auf einem CMS) möchte ich online auf einem Server entwickeln, so dass der Kunde über einen gewissen Link eben Fortschritte erkennen kann.

Falls der Kunde keine Ahnung vom Hosting hat bzw. keines besitzt, kann er bei mir seine Seite hosten.

Nun die Frage: Was für ein Hosting-Tarif wäre im allgemeinen für MICH richtig? Ein Reseller? 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## sheel (16. August 2016)

Hi

Also nach der Entwicklung können die Kunden die Seiten "mitnehmen" und selber hosten, oder gegen Bezahlung bei dir.


achterbahnfreak hat gesagt.:


> Ein Reseller?


Genau das bist du dann wohl. Ob man sich aber beim Hoster als Reseller anmelden muss oder nicht bzw. ob das überhaupt Sinn macht hängt ganz vom Hoster und dessen AGB ab...


----------

